# Sweet 16



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Finally! A modern semi-auto in 16 ga. 
http://www.browning.com/products/firearms/shotguns/a5/a5-sweet-sixteen.html


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

thats a sweet looking gun! oh man now i'm going to have to buy 2 more shotguns.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I can barely stand the anticipation of getting one!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish Browning would produce a 3" model.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I wish Browning would produce a 3" model.


They make 3" 16 gauge's? I'd line up for one.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Very cool - hopefully the 20 is next in this model.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> They make 3" 16 gauge's? I'd line up for one.


None I am aware of after the 1930's, and they were doubles I believe. I wish Browning would be the first, since they teamed up with Winchester and have their own brand of ammo now. How cool would a 3" 16 semi-auto be?
And offer it in different stocks and patterns so it could be used for waterfowling. And make ammo affordable and easily available......now I'm just talking crazy.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Great guns for sure. I love hunting upland game with my grandpa's sweet sixteen A5 (1950s model). It would be fun to have one I could use for waterfowl.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

With ammo availability for the 16 I wonder if this will be a marketing blunder for Browning? It must be built on a 12ga frame? Why not produce a 20ga first?


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

All the shot show reviews I've seen it's not a 12ga frame. It was built as a 16 frame. I see plenty of 16ga shells from distributers just pricy on some. I'm thinking $1400 in local stores.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> With ammo availability for the 16 I wonder if this will be a marketing blunder for Browning? It must be built on a 12ga frame? Why not produce a 20ga first?


5 lbs 13 oz. 
"Like its most revered predecessor, the Browning A5 16 gauge is built on a smaller, lighter receiver for reduced weight and a sleek feel in your hands."


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Enjoy your sweet sixteen


----------

